# can i leave my digital eletric smoker outside?



## john kelly (Apr 20, 2014)

i just bought a mes 30 digital smoker 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbuilt-30-Electric-Smokehouse/7811422

it has a cover does anyone has this model and do you keep it outside?


----------



## tsin (Apr 20, 2014)

I leave mine outside with the cover on has been there for around 3 years  no problem..I live in Wyoming..


----------



## smoking b (Apr 20, 2014)

Mine has lived outside on my deck since the day I got it. It has a roof over it but no cover on the smoker. It gets used many more days than not & I've had no trouble with it...


----------



## john kelly (Apr 21, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Mine has lived outside on my deck since the day I got it. It has a roof over it but no cover on the smoker. It gets used many more days than not & I've had no trouble with it...


good ty for helping,  i also was wondering if urs and mine are the same generation ive been reading new gen smokers isnt quite as good as the old.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

John Kelly said:


> good ty for helping,  i also was wondering if urs and mine are the same generation ive been reading new gen smokers isnt quite as good as the old.


No problem man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Mine is the older version.


----------



## john kelly (Apr 21, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> No problem man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool can i get ur model number if its no problem so i can check mine?   ty


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

John Kelly said:


> cool can i get ur model number if its no problem so i can check mine?   ty


I'm down at my shop right now - I'll get it when I go up to the house for a bite to eat shortly...


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok I'm getting ready to go up - I'll get you that number directly...


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok mine is a model 20070910


----------



## john kelly (Apr 21, 2014)

wow thnx looks like i got lucky got the same 1


----------



## smoking b (Apr 21, 2014)

John Kelly said:


> wow thnx looks like i got lucky got the same 1


Good deal  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You can crank out some good eats with it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The two best things I ever did for mine were to get an AMNPS & do my version of the mailbox mod - I've never looked back since then... Enjoy your new MES!


----------



## john kelly (Apr 21, 2014)

with my old char broil i just put pellets in the chip pan worked great saved me $ too.ill try on my new 1 to seeif it works out


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 21, 2014)

A must have is an AMNPS Pellet smoke generator from, http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp  I have tried Pellets in the chip drawer and they caught fire or burned up very quickly....JJ


----------

